
Golden ratio discovered in quantum world (2010) - thomyorkie
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/01/100107143909.htm
======
spooningtamarin
Any second order recurrence equation (second order equations are very common
tools for real world modelling) will have a golden ratio in it.

    
    
        f(n) = f(n-1) + f(n-2)
    

Regardless of the f(0) and f(1) you'll get a golden ratio.

~~~
stephengillie
This sounds similar to how, when one uses a wheel for measurement, the
equations always have PI involved somehow.

~~~
Udo
The world has Fibonacci-like properties all over, not because we choose to
view it through that lens, but because it's such a simple and ubiquitous
quality of reality. In many cases it's easy to see how " _the new value is the
sum of the two previous values_ " is a concept that describes basic processes.
You would be hard pressed to find a more direct description of those effects.

~~~
spooningtamarin
Exactly. The reason Newtonian physics is so successful is because almost
anything can be described by a second order differential equation. The world
behaves as simple as that and it would be quite weird if it required a larger
order to describe it.

------
gaze
Never mind the golden ratio. The discovery of E8 in a physical system is
badass.

